# Bloodline Help: Pictures of mom and dad included



## dpfman7 (Jun 22, 2010)

I have had her since she was 8 weeks old and she is now 2 in a half. I have several friends who have pit bulls as well and we debate on numerous occasions what she is. I know she definately has pitbull in her, but if she is full, I have no idea because I do not have papers. I'm curious to know what others think. Please put your input! She is the brindle with cropped ears


----------



## dpfman7 (Jun 22, 2010)

Dad is the Red, Mom is the blue, and another picture of her


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Her face reminds me of my Kamakazi. I only see her pic not the mom and dad. There is no way to tell bloodline without papers either. Cute dog.


----------



## dpfman7 (Jun 22, 2010)

I have no papers and I understand that. I think I am more curious to know if others think there is somthing in her besides pit?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Beautiful girl she looks pretty big. How tall and how much does she weigh?


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

if those are her parents she is def. at least a petbull.stunning looking dog too!

when you look at her without her parents she almost looks like a cane corso pity mix, minus the extra skin....


or is a presa carnario im thinkin of? i dunno its been a long day lol


----------



## dpfman7 (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm not sure of her height, I know she above the standard, but she weighs 75 pounds


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I thought she kinda looked a little like a Corso too.
Here's a pic of a 6month old corso pup


----------



## dpfman7 (Jun 22, 2010)

One more picture of her


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

What a beautiful girl  I'd say she's got some pitty for sure


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I would say she has some Corso or dog of that type in her. She mostly resembles pit, but I wouldn't think she was pure.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I think she kinda looks like a bandogge (sp).
But she is beautiful!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

I thought Presa canario mix. But if tohat is the parents she is probably really close to pit all the way.


----------

